

The Theme programming language (Scheme w/ static typing) - zephyrfalcon
http://www.rhinocerus.net/forum/lang-misc/703270-new-programming-language-theme.html

======
keyle
I will probably never use this - but I do enjoy new crafts.

How would this be useful, over Scheme?

